# 2'' water main break round 2



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I was at home today, getting ready to have a relaxing saturday off, first in many weeks and I get the call................water coming from a meter box since last night, same HOA that I was at about 3 weeks ago.

And here it was, this would have been really hard to do with glue fittings as the water was running from the 2" meter and the coming back from the 6 units, even witht eh primer and Wet r Dry cement, the angles would have been hard to get right. If you look close there is about an 6" root growing across the back of the meter, this was not the root that broke the pipe though, I cut that out with the sawzall. That root is making everything crooked as all heck. Nothing was square or plumb.....

If you look, Ferguson was short a ProPress FIP, so I used a P/P MIP and a Brass cplg, then the sch 80 adapter. Atleast these ProPress 90's will take more stress then the old PVC. The tree is coming down this week.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice job with that pro press, That thing does rock the town!!!


----------



## Plumboob (Dec 7, 2008)

Doesnt any copper underground have to be brazed...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumboob said:


> Doesnt any copper underground have to be brazed...


Nope unless it's under a slab according to my code book, what does your book say?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumboob said:


> Doesnt any copper underground have to be brazed...


 


Nope, The UPC and our local codes say that only within the building,this is outside.


I have yet to check with Viega, to see if the mechanical joint is approved within a building, under a slab. I will check that when that situation arises. :yes:


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

That looks good bro :thumbsup: How long did it take you to dial it in. digging and vac included? just curious


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

O.C. plumberman said:


> That looks good bro :thumbsup: How long did it take you to dial it in. digging and vac included? just curious


 

well, it took awhile, I had ot run back to the house to get my generator, I don't use any of the buildings power, each resident pays their own electric, so I had a problem int he past, so I purchased a generator, now the association pays me to use it, then I had to go get parts, plus digging in the mud, 3' deep, getting through the roots, horrible, and then pump the water out a few different times, all in all, about 5-6 hrs. start to finish, backfill and cleanup. good deal of cleanup, muddy boots all over asphalt..:thumbup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

sweet job man, pro press is awesome, i want that!


----------

